# Grateful Dead Radio on the Road



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SkyReport:


> The good old days of living on reds, vitamin C and cocaine may be over for many Grateful Dead fans, but that isn't stopping Sirius Satellite Radio from taking the band's music on another long strange trip... The satcaster said this week that together with the legendary jam-band, the two groups plan on launching a new radio channel dedicated to the music of Grateful Dead and its band members.
> 
> Grateful Dead Radio will be available exclusively on Sirius and feature music spanning the band's long and storied career, live performances from the Dead's own archives, bootleg shows provided by fans (go figure), previously unreleased recordings, and special shows hosted by members of the band. Sirius said Grateful Dead Radio will launch sometime this summer.
> 
> "We have fans who've driven hundreds of miles to see us," said Grateful Dead drummer Mickey Hart. "Now you can save on greenhouse gas emissions with Sirius without driving a mile." He does know that satellite radio service is mainly for cars, right?


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I bet you that they will put Grateful Dead radio on one of the pop or other channels instead of one of the over 20+ rock stations. Who wants a channel that just plays one artist. This is why Sirius stinks and XM is way better.

Lets hope XM stays better and the government kills the merger or all we will be getting is one artist channels.


----------



## cwwallace (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll put it on my presets as I am big Dead fan. It's something that I have to be in the mood for though.


----------



## astrohip (Mar 4, 2007)

reddice said:


> Who wants a channel that just plays one artist.


Someone who really likes that artist. :hurah:

_"I may be going to hell in a bucket, baby, but at least I'm enjoying the ride."
- Hell In A Bucket, Grateful Dead_


----------

